# Bib tights/shorts - Whats the point of it?



## Marin Maniac (10 Feb 2009)

I'm wondering if someone can point out who owns some bib tights what the point is?

Why by bibs and not just waist tights?

And another thing, do you wear you base/mid layers under the bib suport or over it?

Looking at buying some tights, and the answers to these questions would really help me out!


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Feb 2009)

Bib tights are very much more comfortable, in my experience, and reduce the risk of showing more than you'd like of your newly toned rear to the following traffic. Winter bibs can also be quite toasty (dhb's Merston tights have a bib lined with the same fleecy material as the rest of the garment, almost like wearing a vest type base layer in effect.

Base layers go under the bib, jerseys etc go over them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Feb 2009)

the bib keeps the tights from rolling down at the top when on the bike, and also stops the padding pulling the shorts down at the back when stood up. it also acts as a useful extra layer when climbing in the hills.

there are three ways of wearing them. over a base layer, or under a jersey or between the two. 

that said i always wear shorts under bib tights or bib shorts under waist tights. two bibs is too much imo.


----------



## beanzontoast (10 Feb 2009)

Bib tights are ok - I have a couple of fleecy pairs for winter commuting - but they soon get too hot for wearing once the temp rises to around the 10 degrees C mark IME. Also, I prefer non-bib waist tights when I'm out on longer rides as it's much less faff to go to the loo!


----------



## jimboalee (10 Feb 2009)

+1,
Bib tights make it bloody awkward when you want a dump half way round a randonee.

I use mine for street jogging to stop thighs chaffing. Not for any bike rides any more.


----------



## jayce (10 Feb 2009)

i hav 2 pairs for the winter their 3/4 so they stay where they should with just tights they can roll down .keeps you that little bit warmer as well


----------



## yello (10 Feb 2009)

Marin Maniac said:


> I'm wondering if someone can point out who owns some bib tights what the point is?



- more comfortable and secure fit 
- a bit of extra warmth around the back/kidneys
- preference due to the above

I find bibless tights/shorts can cut into the waist after a while so are not comfortable for cycling in a tucked up position. 

But try it. There are no rules and just go with what you prefer.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Feb 2009)

Waist tights roll under your "aerobelly" - Bib tights don't!


----------



## jimboalee (10 Feb 2009)

When were the first bib shorts/tights ??

I cannot remember anything like them before Lycra.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Feb 2009)

I can remember Tower Cycles in Erdington sold Rainbow braces.

When I got there, they were sold out


----------



## jayce (10 Feb 2009)

dont own any shorts i have all bibs ,2 winter and 9 bib shorts would not think of changing to waist shorts


----------



## Tynan (10 Feb 2009)

bib longs for the cold and very natty and racy bib shorts in a dashing and lightweight blue for summer

the wife thinks they're obscene but I like them a lot


----------



## Marin Maniac (10 Feb 2009)

Some good replies.

I've taken the plunge and purchased some of DHB's finest waist tights.

I just can't get my head around dungaree'esq cycling tights. Perhaps they'll grow on me.

I have to say, apart from aesthetic reasons, another major factor in plumping for the waist tights was the ease of roadside urinary salvation.


----------



## palinurus (10 Feb 2009)

I find non-bib shorts tend to slip down and catch on the nose of the saddle when I stand up to climb.


----------



## Nicensleazy (10 Feb 2009)

Well its up to you and what you prefer. Bib tights keep your lower back and kidneys warm.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2009)

Bib's for me...other than the Ron Hill Bikesters for commute.

Toilet stops....... ??? Yeh right pain.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2009)

Marin Maniac said:


> Some good replies.
> 
> I've taken the plunge and purchased some of DHB's finest waist tights.
> 
> ...



...easy if you're gifted...

Bib's here, nothing finer.


----------



## Chuffy (10 Feb 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> ...easy if you're gifted...
> 
> Bib's here, nothing finer.


The trouble with weeing is overstated, it's really not that hard to push the front down, flop little Chuffy over the top and let fly.

Dumping does require a de-layering, unless you need the extra padding. In which case it's worth wearing your bibs _over_ a base layer, to stay warm and avoid having to peel everything off.


----------



## country joe (11 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> The trouble with weeing is overstated, it's really not that hard to push the front down, flop little Chuffy over the top and let fly.
> 
> Dumping does require a de-layering, unless you need the extra padding. In which case it's worth wearing your bibs _over_ a base layer, to stay warm and avoid having to peel everything off.


i agree, push the front down get it out and let it go, and do your dump before you go.


----------



## Marin Maniac (11 Feb 2009)

> Dumping does require a de-layering



That sounds like a technical answer.

Thankfully I have not yet had to make use of the local shrubbery to remove the brown stuff


----------



## jimboalee (11 Feb 2009)

With waist shorts, you can whip them down and 'launch a log' while you're riding.

Never done it myself, but seen a photo.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Feb 2009)

One of your more 'special' websites eh Jimbob???


----------



## jimboalee (12 Feb 2009)

Taken with an Instamatic in the days before home computers.

Somewhere in Wales between Knighton and Rhayader, I was told.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> With waist shorts, you can whip them down and 'launch a log' while you're riding.


Which would land on your back wheel and then be splatted all over your back... nice!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Which would land on your back wheel and then be splatted all over your back... nice!



the prevention of which, apparently, is another thing a casquette is useful for…


----------



## Danny (12 Feb 2009)

Would the zipper on these Luso bib tights solve the toilet stop problem (at least for men)?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2009)

Dannyg said:


> Would the zipper on these Luso bib tights solve the toilet stop problem (at least for men)?


Liquid toilet stops, yes! 

Actually, I have a pair of Max Repel tights. It is handy being able to unzip them but I find that the zip doesn't quite go low enough so some tugging down of tights and bending forwards is still needed. Mind you, I wear shorts under them and they don't help, so I'd be doing that anyway...


----------



## Fiona N (17 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> The trouble with weeing is overstated, it's really not that hard to push the front down, flop little Chuffy over the top and let fly.



Unless you're of the female persuasion


----------

